# can you tell me about the nissan maxima 2011 start code for music player or gps playe



## evanab (Nov 6, 2011)

hello can you tell me about the nissan maxima 2011 start code for music player or gps player so please help so the problem was we bought an car from auction which we took music player and gps apart for cleaning so now its not working we asked mechanic they said you need start code for gps i think or music player help please...
the car is Nissan Maxima 2011

already tried like cleaning and we plugged everything in right order...Help


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Look in the owner's manual for the code. Beyond that, TSF policy prohibits helping with bypassing security features. Good luck.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

I am sorry we are not allowed to assist you with your question:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f257/please-read-assistance-with-locked-radios-456409.html

BG


----------

